# Support needed



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

This about the only place I can post this because I can't post it on facebook. Basically right now I am heart broken. After dating my girlfriend for 5 1/2 months and even moving down to Arizona for her she broke up with me a little less than two months ago. And after dating another guy with the same first name as me (what a kick in the nuts) for about the same time period she is already engaged to the guy. I feel like I have been sucker punched in the gut. It wouldn't be so bad if I was at home and had my friends and family but I am out east for work until the end of the summer and I have no social life. On top of that I am working with two of her older brothers and I am evening rooming with one right now. FML I just don't understand how someone could tell you they care about you so much and then go and stab you in the back so easily and so quickly. I mean cmon not even two months. They haven't even been official on facebook for a month. It is freaking ridiculous, sorry I just had to come on here and rant and spill my feelings.

But she got what she wanted, this kid she is engaged to was the sunday school president and I am pretty sure the bishop had a big hand in trying to play match maker and shove me out of the picture. FML It is just tough right now. I thought for sure she was the one and that we were going to get married. I just had this sinking feeling that I was going to get married this year, now that doesn't look like it is going to happen. I don't know if this is the place but if anybody has any good LDS girls, I would really appreciate getting to know them. I am not looking for a rebound just something to help me move. Sorry again guys. But your support and prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Gezus!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Since when did this forum become a Dear Abby? Huntingbuddy, look around, there are lots of women wherever you are.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude, we've all been there and done that. I know it seems like the end of the world right now, but you are going to make it out of this just fine. I think the best thing you can do right now is try to make some new buddies in your current location. It sounds like your geographic situation is only temporary, so find some guys that you can hang out with for the summer. You need some wing men. Try to meet people through work, church, college campuses, networking sites. Go fishing, hang out, go to parties, whatever, just stay busy. You never know, one of them may have a sister, cousin, friend, etc. that is a totally cool chick and will make you forget all about old-what's-her-face. Plus, it's good to have a support system so you don't get all "pity party" when chatting up the ladies. Trust me, no girl wants to hear about your ex right off the back. Not to sound cold, but just accept that it's over and move on. Don't waste your time pining away for this girl, it's only going to make things worse. Yup, because her brothers are around, things are going to get back to her. It's up to you whether she hears about how you never leave the apartment and sulk all day, or that you are always doing something and seemed to have moved on. I'd prefer the latter, but that's just me. You only have 5 1/2 months invested in this girl, one day you are going to look back and realize how short a time period that really is. A whole lot easier when's it's only been months, not years. It's been two months since y'all broke up, grieving period is over, get out there and meet people!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

We weren't entirely broken up for the two months. When we first broke up, we both said just to give our relationship a break and to try things out again after a little break, a reset if you will. About 3 weeks ago she called and told me all bets were off and that she only wanted to be friends and never pursue a relationship again. We haven't talked since then and the next day she made it official on facebook she was dating this other guy. It is just hard that she moved on so quickly and got engaged so quickly after dating him. To the best of my knowledge they have known each other for a while but they have only dated for little less than a month.

Thanks for the advice WIHH, I just need to hear some words of encouragement. I know most of you have probably have had your heart broken so I am just looking for advice and encouragement. I have never had my heart broken but like this. Sorry Bears Butt I just needed a place to hear some encouragement and this is the only forum I go to.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

When you look back on this one day you will realize that this was the best thing that could have happend. If there is one person in the relationship that isn't happy with the way things are it's better to be done with it and move on. No matter how hard a person trys they cannot make the other person want to stay. It is something that they have to want all on their own. 

It is always hard when a relationship ends and it seems like the end of the world but life will move on and there will be other people that will become part of your for the rest of your life. Go out and live life to the fullest and see how the world is and find out where in the world that you like to be and things will fall into place and life will be wonderful. 

You never know where life will take you so enjoy the ride.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It didn't work out for a reason. Keep your chin up.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I wise man once told me, "Forget about women. All they want is your money and your time... Just go fishing!"


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

HB, you have now been schooled on the "break" scenario, and the "friend" card. I had a similar situation to yours, and some even worse, and I can look back now and thank my lucky stars I didn't marry that chick.....you will too. It may hurt like hell for a while, but you got to get back on the horse if you ever want it to get better. You'll be stronger for it too.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

manysteps said:


> I wise man once told me, "Forget about women. All they want is your money and your time... Just go fishing!"


Amen to that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Give the kid a break. Hang in there. It sucks but it happens to all of us. Better now then after you get married. She wasn't right for you. Be patient. The right one will come along when you least expect it.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah it has just been tough. I actually work with two of her brothers and room with one of them. We talked about it and one of the first things he said to me was "She is kinda all over the place isn't she" so I don't think she really knows what it wants. I guess if we are supposed to be together it will happen in the end. If we aren't meant to be together then I will find someone better. My best friend tells me I deserve way better than how she treated me.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a crap deal, sorry to hear that. If it makes you feel any better, I left on my mission with a girl that I'd dated for about 2 years before I left. She said "I'll wait" and I didn't have to much faith on that. After 22 months of her writing me every week, sending me packages for birthdays, Christmas, etc.. I thought to myself she just might make it. With 4 weeks left on my mission she wrote me off and jumped on a greyhound bus and moved to Arkansas and now lives in a mobile home with an alocoholic waste of space and they have a bassturd kid together. 
You'll be fine, don't dwell on the negative. Think of what she was missing that you want in wife material. Before you'll know it you'll be married for 2 years with a kid selling your duck boat and coffin blind to pay off the hospital bill!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I am sure you have been praying about if she was the right one, take this as the answer.

Here's a little help from Garth Brooks.

Just the other night a hometown football game 
My wife nd I ran into my old high school flame 
And as I introduced them the past came back to me 
And I couldn't help but think of the way things used to be 

She was the one that I'd wanted for all times 
And each night I'd spend prayin' that God would make her mine 
And if he'd only grant me this wish I wished back then 
I'd never ask for anything again 

Sometimes I thank God for unanswered prayers 
Remember when you're talkin' to the man upstairs 
That just because he doesn't answer doesn't mean he don't care 
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers 

She wasn't quite the angel that I remembered in my dreams 
And I could tell that time had changed me 
In her eyes too it seemed 
We tried to talk about the old days 
There wasn't much we could recall 
I guess the Lord knows what he's doin' after all 

And as she walked away and I looked at my wife 
And then and there I thanked the good Lord 
For the gifts in my life 

Sometimes I thank God for unanswered prayers 

Remember when you're talkin' to the man upstairs 
That just because he may not answer doesn't mean he don't care 
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered 

Some of God's greatest gifts are all too often unanswered... 
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

[youtube:1eu0hzdp]http://www.youtube.com/v/tx8x3LCnYZw?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:1eu0hzdp]

Hang in there huntingbuddy. You'll reflect back on this someday and chuckle..


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

There is always a bigger buck out there. Keep looking and good luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good songs fellars!
As has been said, it is very tough; time is the only healer. However, you are a smart guy and have lived enough to know a few things; focus on the cerebral part of it and not the heart/emotional just knowing that if she could do that she is not the type of person you want. It is literally the most important decision of your life. 
BTW which alarm system are you selling?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

and have lived enough to know a few things; focus on the cerebral part of it and not the heart/emotional just knowing that if she could do that she is not the type of person you want. It is literally the most important decision of your life. 
BTW which alarm system are you selling?[/quote]

I just wish I had known what to do earlier on, instead of finding things out now. A lot could have been changed or avoided all together.

I work for Vivint, I install all the equipment.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A wise man once told me that for every beautiful gal out there,there is probobly some guy who is glad he did not marry her :!:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

manysteps said:


> I wise man once told me, "Forget about women. All they want is your money and your time... Just go fishing!"


But don't buy a fishing boat! All it wants is your money and your time!!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I like Phil's advice on women:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Some more Duck Commander gems:

"The more make up a woman wears the more she's tryin to hide. Make up can hide a lot of evil."

"Whether you're talking about bees, dogs, or women, pain can come upon you quickly from either one of em." 

"She may be an ugly woman but she if cooks squirrel and dumplins, that's the woman you go after."

"If you catch squirrels for your woman she will never cut you off in bed."

"Ducks are a lot like women...they don't like mud on their butts."

8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Huntingbuddy, you've come to us with girl problems before. Now you're in this situation.

We're obviously not the people you should get advice from. :lol:

But really, it sucks to go through that kind of drama with females. I always fell in love way too easily, to girls that would have brought me down. In the scene I was in, the girls were all pretty messed up anyway and only wanted my soul.

Now I'm married for 6.5 yrs, have two kids, and I'm super happy that I ended up with whom I did instead of the crazies I was trying to get with. Now I'm with someone who was chasing me, appreciates me (until I go fishing), and would do anything for me.

Let's be honest, she wasn't my first choice, but a truly sweet woman. We didn't even marry because of love (say hello to my boy James), yet now we're in a loving relationship. Once I grew up enough to realize that I wasn't going to find "the one" that I was looking for, I also realized that the support I needed was right in front of me.

*Here's some real advice:* Where did you serve your mission? BC? I'd think back to that time and think of anyone that really stuck out to you. Did you baptize any girls? Seriously, the man who baptizes them will always be a fond memory to an active LDS girl. That might be a good stepping stone.

If none of that sounds like it's going to work, remove your prerequisite of being LDS. It would only open the rest of the world up, as potential partners. The right girl will be the right girl, no matter what your philosophical views are. A lot of today's Mormons are converts.

*And finally, here's the best advice I can give:*

You're still young. Don't try to hurry yourself into a serious relationship. Instead, enjoy your time. You'd be surprised how many girls drop right in front of you when you're not acting so available. They can smell your desperation.

For me, it was always right after entering a relationship with someone, all the other girls would show up, acting interested. :?

If you're just unhappy in general right now and think that a girl is going to make that better, you're only half right or half wrong. Take a look at what you're doing, professionally. Where are you living? Where are you working? Is it somewhere you enjoy being?

Those are questions for you to ask yourself. If you're not happy, is it really the lack of a female bringing you down or is it where you are, vs where you'd like to be?

Good luck. Forget the chase. Just live.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know this may sound harsh, but its kinda how I see it. If she really is "all over the place" like her brother says, maybe you dodged a bullet in disguise. I know it hurts when someone you become emotionally invested to rejects you, just think of it now as “NOT MY PROBLEM ANYMORE” and look forward to all the fun you get to have without hearing “do you really need so much fishing stuff?” lol. Just think,, you get to spend your entire paycheck on yourself instead of supporting another person with it.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just needed a place to come and vent. LOAH I think I am going to stay away from dating anymore people from my mission. My ex was a sister missionary up there and we even took a road trip up there together, so I think I am going to try and keep good memories away from bad ones that she brings up. I know I am better off with out her, but the heart break and betrayal still hurts. I just found out she is getting married in less than a month. From break up with me to marriage to Jake #2 will be LESS than 3 months. I will get over, it is just going to take some time. And on the bright side I can buy the 3 new guns I want instead of an engagement ring.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

huntingbuddy said:


> And on the bright side I can buy the 3 new guns I want instead of an engagement ring.


That's the spirit!!! New guns always put a smile on my face. :mrgreen:

So, watcha gonna get?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=39306&hilit=this+lives+in+my+basement


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-Ov- -Ov- -Ov- 

Good idea, Bax!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with things Huntingbuddy. Most of us have been through that at one point in time or another. I dated this chick after my mission that got engaged a week after I dumped her. A WEEK!!!!!! Anyway, I look back and think so many times, I am SOOOOO glad I did not end up with her. I thank the Good Lord, and my wife every single day for being there for me. We hit our 20th anniversary this summer. I can tell you this - no other decision you will ever make in your life, will have more impact on your overall happiness than who you choose to marry. Marriage will magnify everything about your wife - the things you like, you'll like more. The things you don't, will drive you more crazy. Everyone has their own kind of crazy for sure. But if you see red flags starting to pop up when dating, you can bet those will be waving in your face after marriage, only they will have grown bigger and bigger. 

Hang tight though. This too shall pass. And you'll find the right person for you. The streams are clearing up, deer are in velvet and growing every day, the weather is turning, so there are many ways to head out of the apartment and just clear your head. A day of fishing or scouting will do wonders. Heck, I'm not much of a golfer but smacking a bucket of golf balls at the range is very enlightening. You've got friends here and know we are all pulling for you.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW, I replied with what I thought was a really clever (albeit snide) comment about dating college girls vs. fresh-of- the-teat Mormon gals. No offense meant to college girls! And Huge deletes it! Prolly his wife asked him too…

Actually, stuff like this really makes me sick. I mean it’s no wonder we can’t win a **** war if we’re raising a bunch of **** crybabies. I can’t believe I’m even gonna say it but what’s wrong with the kids these days…

I have this cousin that posts this kinda stupid stuff up on her facebook all the time. Waaahhhh, effin’ Wahhh! I don’t care if you get dumped! I don’t care if you’re lonely. Oh, highschool is sooooo hard! 

I come here to read about buck-to-doe rations for cripes sakes! And maybe about the **** libs closing off perfectly good roads that we like to hunt from and shoot across, then throw our beer cans to the side of. It’s the American Way, Jesus sanctioned.

**** me people! If you want this kinda **** go watch Oprah or get some counceling! I went for years and look how much it helped.

Let me be clear huntingbuddy, if you’re this upset about some dumb broad dumping ya for some loser…you gotta one hell of a miserable long life coming at ya.

Thanks HUGE!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> get some counceling! I went for years and look how much it helped.


 -_O- -_O- Yeah, right!

You're a lucky man Huntingbuddy. Don't worry, the right one will come along when you're both ready.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Raise your hand if you think this place is better w/o Zim. (Raising my hand)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And this thread is locked.....


----------

